# Table size preferences



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

I am considering a 5' x 8' table layout. I am not certain how high it should be from the floor to "first ground level" of track way. Also, is a 5' wide table too insane as far as reaching to the center for detailed work. Is it a real "stretch" to work in that zone. I have a small space to set this up and hope that the 5' wide doesn't become too much of an obstacle. Any thoughts will be welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Most guys are OK with a 30" reach to the center of the table. I have a 42" reach on part of my layout. It's not ideal but I can work with it. I stand on a chair, rest one hand on an open area of the layout and work with one hand. It's not the most convenient or comfortable way to reach but it works and at this point the only reason for me to have to reach that far is to get a derailed engine or car.

Height is a matter of preference. My lower track is 42" above the floor. I find that a great height if I sit in a chair and run trains. I'm pretty much seeing the layout at a scale person's eye level. 

I had a layout that was about 33 or 34" tall and I found that too low though it was easy to work on for scenery. Some guys prefer a lower layout and others prefer higher. I'm 5' 8" tall and find 42" to be about right.

If 5 x 8 is the best you can do with the space you have then go for it. It's workable and can make a fine layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My last three layouts have all been at 48". It makes easier building, less waste, and a good viewing height with plenty off storage space underneath and room to work if neccessary.


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

Would you be able to make some type of "access hole" in the middle? I have a 6' layout and played around with the ability to reach the middle. Decided it could work, but put in the opening anyways. This can always be covered in later. My track height will be around 43". Find a table or countertop and see how well you can access something 30" away from the edge.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would recommend making it even with the lower end of your sternum (your solar plexus) or even a little higher. 30" Reach (2-1/2 feet) is fine, so if you have access on all 4 sides, it shouldn't be a problem.

That said, have you considered doing something other than a rectangle in that same footprint?


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't stand bending/leaning over, so I restrict my reach to the limit of my knuckles without leaning.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Electric telescoping legs?


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I like table height so I can relax sitting in chair while working on it. As side bonus it makes it easier for little kids to see.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Perhaps consider a backdrop in the center to limit the reach.


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the input. All are great ideas. Looking forward to more posts regarding this subject. Hope the input will help others.


----------

